# When did CNBC turn into clickbait?



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

These five stocks may shock you!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I hate that crap, but I admit I get sucked in sometimes. It must be profitable, almost everyone does it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Help, I'm confused


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Help, I'm confused


You've seen the large blocks of ads on almost every site these days: "Ten signs you may have a heart attack", "Here's five ways to cure toenail fungus", on and on ad nauseam. They each make you click through 5 or ten screens to see what you want, displaying ten or twenty ads on every page. Each page viewed (by clicking) earns them a fraction of a cent, but it can add up to millions of dollars. Clickbait, get it?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Got it, sometimes it takes me awhile to get on board.....


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Its crazy these days. People don't even know they are being marketed to.


----------

